# Chupar o Robar



## bb008

Hola Amigos:

Buscando la palabra cámara, en WR, me tropecé con la siguiente acepción:

Chupar cámara loc. Col. en fotografía o en televisión, situarse en primer plano y hacerse notar por encima de otras personas.

Pero esto yo lo conozco y se que en Venezuela se le dice: "Robar Cámara".

¿También se les dice así en otros países, cómo lo conocen ustedes como chupar o robar?

Gracias de antemano por sus aportes, siempre valiosos.


----------



## Dani_777

_Hola bb008!!!_

_En Chile utilizamos la frase "robar cámara" nunca habia escuchado eso de "Chupar cámara"...me suena bastante extraño para decir verdad....._

_ Que tengas un buen día!!!!_


----------



## Kangy

Acá también decimos "Robar cámara"


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Por estos rumbos es "chupar cámara" .

Saluditos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

En Perú también somos de "*robar cámara*"... je je

Saludos,


----------



## EmilyD

??  Existe el modismo *chupar paisaje* en el mundo de teatro?? O se dicen *robar*lo?

Les pregunto porque hay tal expresion en ingles y creo que se invadio al orbito de la television...

Saludos,
_
Nomi_


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No es un significado de "chupar" asociado de por sí a la cámara, sino una forma coloquial, algo más que "robar", de "acaparar". Así hay futbolistas que son unos chupones, que cuando les llega el balón no lo sueltan ni aunque les encañonen.


----------



## oeset

En España es más común eso de "chupar cámara". 

Es igual que en el fútbol, "chupar balón" es adueñarse de él y no pasarlo a los compañeros, luego el personaje es un "chupón".

Con respecto al mundo del teatro no he oído nada parecido.

edit: Se me adelantó, Dr. Quizá.


----------



## mirx

Interesante. En México es obviamente robar cámara.

Un chupón en México es un objeto que se les da a los bebés para que lo chupen o succionen, simulan la forma de un pezón.


----------



## lamartus

mirx said:


> Interesante. En México es obviamente robar cámara.
> 
> Un chupón en México es un objeto que se les da a los bebés para que lo chupen o succionen, simulan la forma de un pezón.



Eso por aquí es un chupete.


----------



## Argónida

mirx said:


> Interesante. En México es obviamente robar cámara.
> 
> Un chupón en México es un objeto que se les da a los bebés para que lo chupen o succionen, simulan la forma de un pezón.


 
Chupete o pipo se llama eso por aquí. Y en la parte de Granada le llaman chupón a lo que se usa para desatascar los lavabos, una cosa como esta.

Respondiendo a la pregunta original, aquí es también chupar cámara. También se puede chupar del bote y chupar rueda.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> Interesante. En México es obviamente robar cámara.
> 
> Un chupón en México es un objeto que se les da a los bebés para que lo chupen o succionen, simulan la forma de un pezón.


 

Igual en Venezuela y además del clásico chupón, hay un beso que lo definimos así por el morado dejado generalmente en el cuello.

Nosotros decimos robar, por acaparar la cámara  o hacerse notar en la pantalla del televisor.

Bienvenida Dani al Foro.


----------



## Argónida

bb008 said:


> hay un beso que lo definimos así por el morado dejado generalmente en el cuello.


 
Un chupetón es eso por estos lares.


----------



## mirx

Argónida said:


> Un chupetón es eso por estos lares.


 
En México el beso es un chupete o chupetón.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

En Chile, se conoce la expresión _chupar_ como sinónimo coloquial de _robar_ en general. No creo que hoy por hoy se use mucho, pero tuvo gran popularidad.
Nunca oí la expresión _chupar cámara_; igual como veo que sucede en la mayorá de los países de nuestros compañeros hispanoamericanos, en Chile es _robar cámara_. También se dice, de alguien que fue el alma de la fiesta, que _se robó la película_.
En el fútbol, sólo se dice _robar la pelota_.

Lo que en México llaman _chupón_, en Chile, igual que en España (según Lamartus) se dice _chupete_.
_Chupón_ (igual como dice bb008 que es en Venezuela) aquí únicamente es el moretón que deja un beso succionado porque _chupetón_ (que menciona Argónida) por aquí sólo es la acción de chupar con fuerza.

¡Vaya enredo!

Saludos


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta original, aquí es también chupar cámara. También se puede chupar del bote y chupar rueda.



... o chupar del frasco, Carrasco


----------



## Argónida

Para liarla un poco más, os informo de que también tenemos "chupas", "chupópteros" y "chupinazos".
Ah, y "chupatintas".


----------



## mirx

Argónida said:


> Para liarla un poco más, os informo de que también tenemos "chupas", "chupópteros" y "chupinazos".


 
¿Y qué son todas esas cosas?

Mándame un MP.


----------



## bb008

Nosotros tenemos: 

Chupas: generalmente nombre dado a los téteros o Chupones y la acción que haces con la boca o algún instrumento para extraer o succionar algo.
Chupón: Chupa de bebé,  besos fuertes y marcas dejados en el cuello
Chupeta: Caramelo redondo (muchos tienen chiclé dentro) con un palito
Chupado: para flaco, generalmente la expresión es _chupao_.
¡Chúpate esa mandarina!: expresión que quiere decir toma lo tuyo, o toma tú tomate

Robar: es la acción de quitar, llevarse o apropiarse de algo ajeno.
Robar Cámara: tratar de estar en primer plano, superando a otros...


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> Para liarla un poco más, os informo de que también tenemos "chupas", "chupópteros" y "chupinazos".
> Ah, y "chupatintas".



¡Buena aportación! ¡Que lección de chupinosidad (  esta me la inventé)!


----------



## Argónida

bb008 said:


> Chupeta: Caramelo redondo (muchos tienen chiclé dentro) con un palito


 
¡Ah, sí! Se me olvidaba nuestro patrio "chupa-chups".


----------



## bb008

Argónida said:


> Para liarla un poco más, os informo de que también tenemos "chupas", "chupópteros" y "chupinazos".
> Ah, y "chupatintas".


 

Por favor es necesario los conceptos...

Chupete también le dices ustedes a las chupetas, o ¿no?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Igual en Venezuela y además del clásico chupón, hay un beso que lo definimos así por el morado dejado generalmente en el cuello..


o en cualquier parte, o solo en el cuello??   



bb008 said:


> Por favor es son necesarios los conceptos...
> 
> Chupete también le dicen ustedes a las chupetas, o ¿no?


 
Bb, que buen hilo, la verdad yo nunca me imagine que se le pudiera decir chupar camara a esa acción... de robar, acaparar, las camaras.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## lamartus

bb008 said:


> Por favor es necesario los conceptos...



Con el permiso de Argónida, les cuento que todas aparecen en el diccionario. Pongo aquí los enlaces.

Chupóptero
Chupa
Chupinazo
Chupatintas

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

bb008 said:


> Por favor es necesario los conceptos...
> 
> Chupete también le dices ustedes a las chupetas, o ¿no?


 

No. A esos les dicen chupa-chups. En México se llaman "paletas".


----------



## Jaén

Aquí vengo yo a enredar más las cosas.

A nuestro amigo Mirx se le olvidó aportar que en México, "chupar" es un argot para "beber" bebidas alcohólicas.

"*Anoche me fui a chupar con unos amigos*" = Lo que en España dirían (en versión 'soft', no sé una menos refinada) "*ir de copas*".

"*El chupe estuvo bueno*" = La parranda (jarana... con mucha bebida alcohólica) estuvo buena.

Saludos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues sí que resultó amplia la discusión. Acá es robar cámara, como en casi (por no decir toda) Latinoamérica. Ah, y para taparnos los indiscretos chupetones usamos camisas o suéteres de cuello de tortuga.


----------



## bb008

Ya veo que todos aquí quisieron robar hilos..., que digo robar cámara...

¿Cómo se les dice a los roba cámaras? Ladronzuelo cámaril, facineroso de cámara...

Gracias a todos por sus aportes...


----------



## Jaén

bb008 said:


> Ya veo que todos aquí quisieron robar hilos..., que digo robar cámara...
> 
> ¿Cómo se les dice a los roba cámaras? Ladronzuelo cámaril, facineroso de cámara...
> 
> Gracias a todos por sus aportes...


Metiche?? 

No! Es broma! La verdad no tengo idea de cómo se le llama al que roba la cámara!


----------



## mirx

Fantoche, acaparador, paulina rubio, payaso, hay muchos.


----------



## bb008

Jaén said:


> Metiche??
> 
> No! Es broma! La verdad no tengo idea de cómo se le llama al que roba la cámara!


 


mirx said:


> Fantoche, acaparador, paulina rubio, payaso, hay muchos.


 

*SALIO.*
*BUSCADOR DE 15 MINUTOS DE FAMA.*


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No necesariamente; puede robar cámara sin proponérselo, simplemente porque su presencia impone. Si dos actores hacen una escena, puede que uno, estando a la misma distancia de la cámara, la robe por la calidad de su interpretación. Se me ocurre el caso de Al Pacino actuando frente a casi cualquier otro actor (o actriz).


----------



## bb008

ToñoTorreón said:


> No necesariamente; puede robar cámara sin proponérselo, simplemente porque su presencia impone. Si dos actores hacen una escena, puede que uno, estando a la misma distancia de la cámara, la robe por la calidad de su interpretación. Se me ocurre el caso de Al Pacino actuando frente a casi cualquier otro actor (o actriz).


 

Es muy bueno tú ejemplo, pero hay personas que se meten delante de las cámaras como si fuese con ellos y comienzan a saludar con las manos, reirse estúpidamente, muchos toman el micrófono y comienzan a saludar a su mamá, a su papá. Incluso hay saboteadores muy expertos. 

En el "Miss Venezuela", se tiene a un graciosito que por dos años consecutivos ha acaparado las cámaras realizando cualquier payasada en el espectáculo, este año le arranco de la cabeza la corona a la ganadora (literal), JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA y salió en todos los periódicos, al parecer es la misma persona del año anterior que comenzo a gritar ¡VIVA CH...!, ¡Dios! es mejor no colocar el nombre, no le vaya a caer al WR la pava siriaca que tenemos en Venezuela.


----------



## masterworld

en peru soliamos decir "Robar Camara" tambien, aunque ahora también se acostumbra a decir "figuretear" o "el es un figureti" (figureti es un termino extraído de un personaje creado para un show argentino de TV) - aunque la verdad, figureti tambien tiene muchos otros usos aqui...


----------

